# Staining ?



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

My weekend home in Sargent has a homemade kitchen hanging cabinet that does not have any doors and is painted white. I'd like to try to strip the white paint off and stain in a more rustic style. Kind of like this.


I have thought of using something called a stainable primer. Would this work or anyone have any suggestions?

If it would work, I'd probably either try to make or by doors and install with some rustic hardware.

The pick is obviously a night stand, but was wanting the cabinet in the same style.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Check out General Finishes products. They have some stains which you can apply over a painted surface and comes out very nice. I'll try to find the specific product but the folks at Bald Furniture in Clear Lake clued me in on it.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

My Wife has been refinishing a few things with Chalk Paint. It gives some really nice results. She watched a few YouTube videos, went to Lowe's got what she needed and did it. She just refinished a dresser for our granddaughter last week and it turned out awesome.

Also, I've used a Minwax product called Polyshades stain that allows you to stain over certain finishes without having to strip it.

http://www.minwax.com/wood-products/one-step-stain-and-finishes/minwax-polyshades


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

if you are going to replace the doors paint the rails as close a color as the wood is that you will be using. Use a flat based paint to do this with preferably an oil base because you can sand and prep it easier than a latex based one. several of the manufacturers make an thicker stain that can be applied and grained with coarser bristle brush to look like wood grain then finished with a clear coat.

good luck


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------

